# Light-hearted topic.. What's in your purse??!



## MisaMayah (Jan 20, 2008)

I've always been one to snoop in my friend's/female relatives bags- with their permission of course,lol. I just watched Makeupbyrenren on youtube and it inspired me to carry the topic onto here =)

Im a big-purse girl, i love big bags and I keep everything in there. My friends say i'm like a pharmacy ...and call my bags "suitcases/overnight bags"lol.

So everyday I carry around:
Wallet
Mobile..or cell phone you who are American =)
Keys
Make up bag (which is big and heavy by itself already!)
Camera
Spare camera batteries & charger
Diary
Notebook & pen
Tissues
Tube of moisturiser
Allergy tablets
Head-ache tablets

Now i've written it down it doesn't seem that much to me


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 20, 2008)

It depends on what I am doing.  

Big purse days: 

Touch-up makeup & Sephora collapsable hairbrush 
Wallet 
Check book 
Small perfume spray 
USB flash drive for data 
Cell phone 
Planner 
Fountain pen (I love them) 
Gum, mints 
My business cards 
Pill box with migraine medicine and rolaids 
Sentimental charm from DH 
iPod Nano 
Glasses in case 
Keys 

Small purse days: 

Touch-up makeup & Sephora collapsable hairbrush 
Cell 
Drivers license, IDs, debit card, credit card, cash 
My business cards 
Mints 
Fountain pen 
Keys


----------



## Hilly (Jan 20, 2008)

Let's see...

Keys
cellie
patent leather cluth which i have turned into a wallet (including check book...yes I am one of the dinosaurs who still writes checks)
lip stuff
business card holder (im lucky if there are cards in there lol)
pens...tons of them
weight watcher's materials
glasses (in case my contacts get screwy)
reciepts and garbage


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 20, 2008)

Days I have class

-The 2 tons of books my professors require for giggles & exercise(they never friggin use them in class.. ugh)
-at least 3 pens
-cell
-wallet
-keys
-sunglasses
-at least $2 in quarters
-Flip-flops (even in winter- they come in handy at the oddest times)
-a drink (usually either soda or red bull to keep me awake)
-CPR Mask, Band-aids and aspirin (CPR/RTE and First Aid training beat this habit into me)

Non-class days
-keys
-cell
-wallet
-sunglasses 
-a pen
-CPR Mask, band-aids and aspirin


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 20, 2008)

I love to know what other people have in their handbags ... so here is my purse and it's contents ...I am a purse feind and I prob change my purse about once a week so I can use them all ..I think I have about 30 purses I had lots more but I gave away a lot to some friends before I moved to italy lol ..then sometimes I wonder where the hell my purse went and I realize oh I gave it away haha ..IM not a purse snop I got a purse that cost me 3 euro and the most I have spent on one was 360.... right now im eyeing a juicy daydreamer tote but umh its get the tote or spend monies on fafi ??? so umh I dunno yet lol..

here is ma purse and it's contents.
silver Melie Bianco it weighs 6.8 lbs ..cuz we took my pup to get shots on tuesday ...and when the vet tech left the room ..I sat my purse on the table to weigh it lols ... 





peek inside .....





and the contents laid out.... with descriptions below pic




starting at the top working my way down left to right:

- cheapo calculator I got so I can convert dollars to Euro all the time 
- smith's mentolated salve
- body shop coconut butter
- a purple gel pen lol
- VS beauty rush l/g in honey do
-l oreal blush delice in ginger snap
- lancome powder compact
- my little leather wallet i bought from the gypsies for like 3 euro ...It has two compartments one for dollars ...one for euro..and the zipper for euro change ...  I don't carry a big wallet anymore cuz mainly I only carry two or thre cards now ..since I can't use most of them here in italy heh...
-l ittle planner a friend gave me with a cute doxie pup on the cover
- a taco bell recpiet 
- hello kitty choco cat baggie that I keep my camera in
- travel brush
- 3 dollas lol
- my cheapo vodaphone cell phone I got for only 20 euro !
- my little card for my vodaphone incase I turn it off and forget the pin heh
- my husbands car key that he broke ..took my good key ...and left me the one we can't put on a key chain !!! bah humbug
- my keys
- my military Id (with important stuffs blacked out heh..can never be to careful on the internets ya know )
- a hair tie
- Pink Ds with new orleans saints cover ...( cuz IM fron New Orleans baby)
- my instyle mag bill I srsly need to pay lol
- a print out reminder of my next medical appt
- some euro change that was at the bottom of my purse 


and that's about it ....

oh and this is my camera ..it normally lives in that pouch up there but this is what it looks like 





ciao


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jan 20, 2008)

Oooh this is fun!

-Cell phone
-Wallet with money, credit cards, gift cards, change
-Camera
-Makeup case with all the makeup I used that day
-Mini hairbrush
-Mini Sweet Pea body spray from B&bW
-Mini Coconut Lime Verbena lotion from B&BW
-Cigarettes
-Lots of lighters!
-Extra lipgloss...usually MAC lipglass in Prrr or VS Beauty Rush in Passion Fruit Pop
-Keys
-Sunglasses
-Gloves
-Right now there is the new Allure and the new Vogue in there
-Gum
-Planner for school
-Bunch of pens
-Tissues
-Smith's Rosebud Salve
-Advil
-A hat


I think that's it.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Jan 20, 2008)

oooh this is fun...my bag is my life...its definitely like a suitcase!

Purse (my new coach one that i got for christmas!)
Agenda (cuz i'm a crazy planner that likes to highlight times/dates and im not cool enough for a blackberry!)
budget notebook (it works!)
pens and highlighters in every single colour possible
business cards in a cute case
mini hairspray
cosmetic bag w/pressed powder, a bunch of lipglosses, advil and perfume
wallet
birth control pills
a nintendo DS (because I am a huge nerd!)


----------



## rbella (Jan 20, 2008)

I like this topic!  I carry big bags as well.  I couldn't survive in a small bag.  If I have to go to an event, I will put my big bag in the trunk of my car and carry my evening bag with just l/s and powder.  That way I'll always have my stuff close by!!!!

Here are the contents of my purse:
Wallet
Cosmetic Bag
About 5 packs of Kleenex (the small travel packs).  I have terrible allergies.
Advil
Aleve
Rosebud Salve
Cherry Chapstick
Pens
Calendar
Notebook 
Camera
Extra film for camera (I like to actually get my pics developed!)
Keys
Blotting papers
Hand mirror
Jewelery shining cloth
Reading glasses (I'm getting so old!)
Cloth to clean glasses
Bottle of water
Mini hairbrush
Comb
Cell Phone
Hand Creme
Mints
Small pocket thingy to hold all my receipts
Husband's business cards

I think that is all....


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks ladies..this is actually making me laugh a lot!

Yeah i forgot to add:
iPod 
Gum
Wet wipes
Gloves
Umbrella (English weather is so unpredictable!)

And if i ever go to a club I keep a pair of ballet slippers or flip flops depending on the season =0)

Urbanlilfairy: I love your camera! I need an urgent upgrade. i've had the same camera for 5 years..it zooms out but not in, it says im shooting in video mode when im actually taking photos, it makes a weird 'chug chugging' sound when I turn it off...lol and i swear the zoom focus is not up to scratch anymore!

KEEP EM COMIN'!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 20, 2008)

In my large purse my family and I lovingly call "Big Blue" I have:

Cellphone in a stuffed panda case 
iPod 
lipbalm 
hand lotion 
anti-bacterial hand lotion 
mini hairbrush 
bandaids 
safety pins 
mini-mirror 
umbrella 
small snack 
occasionally candy for a little pick-me-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



elastics 
mini perfume/body splash 
wet-wipes 
tampons 
pads 
napikins 
anti-bacterial wipes 
big ass calculator for school 
a random wooden mouse that we call Fernando (don't ask) 
a bottle of asprin/ibuprofen/acetominiphin (sp?) 
keys plus flashdrive 
bobby pins 
tissues 
organizer 
mini MAC signature bag with two lipglosses, concealer, powder, liner, and eyemakeup remover stick 
a long makeup bag from the dollar store that I converted into a pencil/pen/highter pouch 
rubberbands 
breath mints 
wallet 
water bottle (on occasion) 
What can I say?  I like to be prepared!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 20, 2008)

A Gameboy.
My wallet.
Lipgloss.
Three tampons.
Gum.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 20, 2008)

I usually rotate between 5 or 6 purses. When I carry my biggest and favorite purse [Betsy Johnson Lucky Charms] I keep a tiny purse tucked inside so I don't have to haul the entire thing in with me when I need to make a quick dash into the store. 

cell phone
pen and notepad
tampons
tylenol
dental toothpicks
gum, mints
Makeup bag - contains Dr. Hauschka pressed translucent powder, blotting papers, Dr. H mascara, MAC sheertone blush, MAC bisque, MAC royal assets palette [switch between warm, cool and smokey]
3 lipsticks
chapstick
wallet
cigs, lighter
keys of course! 
2 tubes of sunscreen - one for face, another for body
manicure kit - contains glass nail file, buffer, clippers and cuticle oil
camellia oil
hand cream
Vitamins, tube of airborne
hand sanitizer
sunglass case and eyeglass cleanser

If I'm just carrying an evening bag, I pare this down to lipstick, changepurse, compact and keys only.


----------



## Divinity (Jan 20, 2008)

Dude!  Some of you gals are hardcore!  Lets see, I've got:

gum
checkbook
wallet
keys
phone
pen
at least 5 lippies
ipod
couple bills I need to pay
arnica salve
Angel numbers book
Radical Forgiveness book
tips


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 20, 2008)

right...in my bag there is:
a tartan purse containing money & photos
my pretty lilac mac sateen i bought years ago, with mac powder & eyeliner & a red dior ultra gloss
20 malboro lights and a sparkly lighter
red nail polish
a bag of sweeties
a teaspoon (?)
metallic red ipod
phone
cherry chewing gum
plain notepads & biros..
insulin
water


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 20, 2008)

wallet
cosmetics case
mirror
cellphone
gum
pen
toothpicks
notepad


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 20, 2008)

Well most of the stuff shifts around but it is always:

Coins caught in the lining
Plastic cards for god knows what end most of which don't get used
Check book
PASSPORT (my favorite thing of all!)


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 20, 2008)

I haven't carried a purse in years, so daily I just carry:

Wallet 
Cell phone
Keys


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh yeah I always carry water too!!

Gosh im too scared to carry around my passport incase my bag gets stolen, there's so much identity theft fraud!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_right...in my bag there is:
a tartan purse containing money & photos
my pretty lilac mac sateen i bought years ago, with mac powder & eyeliner & a red dior ultra gloss
20 malboro lights and a sparkly lighter
red nail polish
a bag of sweeties
a teaspoon (?)
metallic red ipod
phone
cherry chewing gum
plain notepads & biros..
insulin
water_

 
LOL a teaspoon???!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahaaa


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_..
Three tampons.
Gum._

 
Don't get those two mixed up.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jan 20, 2008)

These are the things I always make sure I have with me, usually in my Tokidoki bag -







mobile phone
car/house keys
purse with cards, driving licence etc.
pink Ramones umbrella
toothbrush + toothpaste
Rupert year planner 
my little soft toy I carry about everywhere as if I'm a big baby
perfume (lately it's usually MV3, 5th Avenue or Paris Hilton)
little MAC jacquard bag (with Studio Fix, Blot Powder, a lipglass/gelee or Juicy Tube, tweezers, eyebrow pencil and hair serum)

There are also usually some scrunched up tissues and an Alpen bar in there somewhere if you look hard enough. I wish I was rather more chic.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 20, 2008)

I have the most pathetic purse ever.

keys
wallet
lipgloss
mirror
cell phone
mints
hand lotion

thats it!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2008)

wallet (gas credit card, random store membership cards, a bunch of reciepts and a little cash)
work wallet (gate key, work id, driver's license, atm card and work gas credit card)
check book (i got smart and keep it in my purse after the eighth time i lost it haha)
mini bic lighter
pens
rimmel purity lipgloss
mac underage lipglass
mac studio fix powder nc25
vaseline lip balm
car/house keys
cell phone

i think that's pretty much it.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm carrying a diaper bag right now. I bought a Kate Spade one to lessen the blow of not having my purse. 

So I have lots of baby centered things:
Diapees and Wipees packed with diapers and wipes
Bottle
Water
Baby spoon and some baby fruit
Wallet
Cell
Strawberry Rosebud Salve
Notebook
Pen
Pencil
Lollipops
First Aid Kit
TomTom
Whatever MAC I threw in there the last time I wore makeup out


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 20, 2008)

I currently don't carry a bag around with me but the feller bought me a custom made bagaboo for xmas which I'm going to use all the time when it get's here. 

When I go out though, I take with me:

keys
Plastic Bags
Wallet if I need it but I hardly ever take this out with me.
Phone
Spare lead
Dog treats.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 20, 2008)

My wallet
Deororant
Perfume (travel size & trial size)
Makeup bag (2 lip liners, two lipglasses, xtra contact lense case, mascara)
Tampons
Bus & Train schedules
MAC Blot Powder
Nail File
Nail Clippers
Hand Sanitizer
Bobby Pins


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 20, 2008)

- wallet
- lipstick
- lipglass
- lip gelee
- listerine pocket packs
- gum
- cell phone
- advil
- bobby pins/ hair ties


----------



## Holly (Jan 20, 2008)

Wallet with all my money and cards
Mints
Digital Camera
DS Lite
Headphones for the DS
Hot pink Ipod Nano
Gum
Cellphone
Tums
Pepto Bismol Caplets
Lozenges
Advil (Can you tell I'm a pharmacy supervisor? lol)
Pads
Body Shop mango body butter
Body Shop lipgloss
Rollerderby pins
Pen
My work nametag
Perfume (DKNY Be delicious)
Hand Sanitizer


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 20, 2008)

Wallet 
LV Pochette Accessories MM
2 Phones
iPod
Sephora Retractable Brush
Blot Powder
Keys
UD Lip Gunk in Wallflower
Burt's Bees Lip Balm
4 Pens
1 Pair of Zodiac earrings
A Tin of MOR Lip Balm
Nordstrom Compact Mirror
Gold Bond Hand Lotion


----------



## captodometer (Jan 21, 2008)

wallet
cell phone
stethoscope
name tag
notepad
pay stub
2 ink pens
1 tampon
MAC blot powder
L'Oreal lipgloss
TBS lipbalm
Neutrogena handcream
USB flashdrive


----------



## Jot (Jan 21, 2008)

This is great. I thought i carry a lot but now i feel much better!

Ok here goes, this is what is in my bag for work today 

Gloves
Magazine (normally its a book)
Voucher
Tissues
Umbrella
Purse
Hat
Mini hairbrush
Usb stick
Work pass
Keys
Pen
Diary and pen
Mobile phone
ipod mini 

Mini pouch with
Mirror
Hand cream
Plasters
2 nail files
Menthol Inhaler
Lip balm
Tinted lip conditioner
Lipstick
Lip liner
Prep and prime
Hair bobble
Hair pins
Eye liner
Various medicine tablets (painkillers, flu tablets) 
hmm thats plenty, no wonder it feels like a ton weight x


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 21, 2008)

-iPod
-Cell phone
-Compact foundation
-Soflips
-Lipgloss, whichever I feel like putting in there
-Sample mascara
-Wallet
-Pen
-Mini water bottle, from the container store sale

I feel like I'm forgetting something.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 21, 2008)

WOW! great feedback ladies!! 

Listerine pocket packs?? sounds cool, I dont think we have those in the UK. Id carry them around with me too!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a Speedy 30 LV Bag and whenever I wear it...its almost like a suitcase. I've put big drinks in there, magazines, clothes. LoL its ridiculous.

Whats in my purse everyday:
*Wallet
*Phone
*Makeup bag
*Hand Sanitizer
*Lotion
*Perfume
*Keys
*Gum
*Comb
*Headache medicine
*Splenda packets (lol, I hate when i go somewhere and they don't have it)
*Asthma Inhaler
*Allergy medicine
*Bobby pins
*Earrings
*Those oil absorbing sheets


----------



## Willa (Jan 21, 2008)

I think i'm ashamed of mentionning everything I carry...





Wallet
Ipod
Keys
Dry nose myst
Cortisone cream (I always have itchy skin)
Extra pair of earings
Nail file
Bus/metro pass
Sunglasses
Checks
Tylenols
Pens
Mints
Mirror
Scarf
Notebook
Lipsyl
Muffin bars
A small pocket with some paid bills
Hand & body creams
Kleenex
Tampons & pads
Perfume
Lipgloss
2 lipsticks
Hair spray
2 eyeshadows
Blush stick
Bandages
Facial blotting tissues
Mascara
Anti-blister balm


----------



## RaynelleM (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one whose bag weighs a ton!!!

This is what I have in my purse most days: 

cell phone & metropass - can't leave the house w/out these!!
wallet & chequebook
separate id (health card, sin card etc.) holder
advil, buckleys cold & flu pills & bcps
cough lozenges & gum
puffer - only when i need it
mu bag - mac blot powder, lipgloss, lipstick, eyeliner, tweezers & nail clipper (sometimes an eyeshadow quad)
travel size mu brushes
foldable hairbrush/mirror/sewing kit-in-one
pocket sketch book
couple of pens
headphones (to listen to my tunes on my cell)
contact lens case & eye drops
rosary case & 2 rosaries
hand sanitizer, lotion, tissues
tampon & pad
keys – this is prob the heaviest thing in my purse cuz I’ve got more key chains than keys!!
pass card for work
various pieces of paper - mostly receipts & bills, notes etc.

I’ve got loads of purses though so when I use the bigger ones I somehow end up carrying more stuff!!


----------



## Gblue (Jan 21, 2008)

well i usually have a bag on me.. i need to replace my bag. i'm bored of it.

keys for work and home
wallet
phone
3 pens
notepad
flash drive
scarf
umbrella (british weather..)
book (1984)
japanese verb conjugation book 
carmex
tissues
wet ones
hand sanitizer
sample pot of moisturiser
avene face spray (actually considering replacing this with my toner as a spray)
hand cream
powder + mini brush
lipstick
painkillers
berocca

and on top of this i try to fit in textbooks. anyone surprised that i carry them?


----------



## theleaningelm (Jan 22, 2008)

Suddenly, my bag feels light as a feather. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have one of those standard-sized messenger bags, and I usually end up carrying:

-2 or 3 notebooks
-day-to-day planner
-a ton of pens, pencils, and highlighters
-wallet
-cell phone
-tissues
-umbrella
-gloves
-newspaper
-keys
-chap stick/lip gloss
-blotting paper
-gum
-depending on the anality of my professors, a textbook or two.

...wait. Actually, that might explain why I go through bags so fast.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 22, 2008)

Phone 
Ipod
Wallet
chapstick
keys
and trash.


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 22, 2008)

hmm let's see...my schoolbag contains:

-books (duh)
-if it fits, my pencil case, if not individual pens lying around lol
-make up bag which is quite big
-keys
-rennie (incase i start feeling sick)
-food (if i take any)
-hair mousse if i scrunched my hair
-my wallet
-oyster card incase they ask for it lol

and that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if i'm going somewhere then:

-make up bag
-mobile (though i  usually put it in my coat or jean pocket)
-Keys
-oystercard 
-wallet


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 22, 2008)

My purse seems to be a blackhole for some reason...

-Wallet
-Checkbook
-Cell Phone
-BC pills (I take mine at a weird time, lol)
-Imitrex pills
-A couple tampons
-Chapstick
-MAC lipglass
-Sunglasses
-Eyeglasses for when I drive @ night
-Tanning goggles and nail covers (you never know!)
-If I am going out I will bring my makeup bag


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 22, 2008)

My purse contains:

Wallet
Keys
Mobile phone
Small foldable umbrella
Few plastic bags
Giftcards
Tissues
Advil liquid caps
Pen
Measure tape
Tic-Tacs and Mentos
Comb
Glass nail file
Small make-up bag wit compact mirror, lipbalm, gloss, powder


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 22, 2008)

MOst of us girlies carry quite a lot!!! lol


----------



## foreverymoment (Jan 22, 2008)

oh lets see...
usually just a wallet, cell phone, keys, lipbalm (burts bees pomegranate), random bits of paper w/ phone numbers and whatnot, spare batteries for my camera (but surprisingly my camera is not in my purse...), and usually a small mirror and my lippie of the day...
i find i don't need to touch my makeup up at all (thank you good skin)


----------



## hot*pink (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a Juicy daydreamer, so I carry quite a bit!

The basics
Juicy wallet, makeup bag, keys, pink Razr, pink Ipod sunglasses, 2 packs of gum, pink pen

Misc
Aleve, eye drops/contact case/eye glasses, lip conditioner, Fix+, VS Amber Romance hand lotion & perfume, hand sanitizer, MAC slim mirror, Lipton Iced Tea to go packet


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Feb 18, 2008)

Mine is for school:

Purse (Wallet)
Phone
iPod
Pencil case
Textbooks
Writing pad
Plain white pad
Sally Hansen Lip Inflation
Hairbrush
Tissues
Random photocopied sheets


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 19, 2008)

- wallet
- ipod
- sunglasses
- perfume
- makeup case
- digital camera
- small notebook
- phone
- mirror
- contact lens case
- tissues
- extra hair pins
- pen
- USB flash drive
- breath mints
- random paper copies
- car keys
- extra pad >_<
- hair clip
- post-it sticky notes

im also gonna get a small hand sanitizer/lotion to put in there =P


----------



## amelia.jayde (Feb 19, 2008)

wallet
keys
whatever's on my lips
a short smolder eye kohl
compact mirror
folding brush thing
hand sanitizer
gum
pen
little notebook
ipod
phone
blotting papers
chapstick


----------



## nai (Feb 19, 2008)

I use a purse organizer.  I know it's cheesy but it works! It has all these little slots to put everything. If i change bags I just take out the whole organizer and put it into my new bag. It even comes with a light you can turn on so you can actually find stuff in your purse. In my purse I have:

purse organizer
wallet n checkbook
coinpurse
chapstick
pen and notebook
mints
pills
blotting tissue
gloss
orthodontic wax and rubberbands(for my braces)
floss
toothpicks
hairclips
cellphones
hair elastics
tissue
nail clipper
cereal bars usually
keys
lotion


here's a pic of the organizer in my purse...it's called "purse brite lite"


----------



## xbuttonsx (Feb 19, 2008)

I was listening to the radio and it said in the last several years, purses weight 38% more than they used to. I think that statistics were based on all you Specktra ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'm a little more boring, I don't carry much around:

-Wallet
-Keys
-Cell Phone
-Tic Tacs
-Mini Brush
-Meds
-Headache Meds
-Sudafed
-Mirror
-Lipgloss
-Chapstick
-Eyedrops
-Spare Key

Hmm.. More than I thought


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 20, 2008)

Keys
MP3 player
Emergency cash in the secret stash pocket
Plastic bags
Phone
Pen
Chapstick

I don't tend to take my wallet out with me unless I'm specifically going out to buy something.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm always a big bag girl... I cannot keep everything I want in a small bag, yeah sometimes it gets annoying lugging it aruond, but I know that I have nearly everything I need!

Usually in my bag:
+ mobile phone
+ keys
+ purse
+ chewing gum
+ bobby pins
+ make up bag with selected products for touch ups 
+ camera, I always find someone I haven't seen in years/something funny/something excellent to take a photo of
+ my planner
+ evian water spray
+ coin purse to keep my bus ticket in (my purse has a magnet, ruins the magnetic strip thingy..
+ hand cream
+ a magazine sometimes
+ flyers
+ panadol
+ blotting tissue
+ hair wax/small hair spray
+ comb
+ usb
+ ipod 
+ loose change for parking tickets


uhhhhhhh that's all i can think of.


----------



## meiming (Feb 21, 2008)

Hm...let's see:

- slim compact mirror
- card case wallet
- small "to-do" notebook 
- disposable clicky pen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Murine tears bottle
- house/work keys
- car key (i keep it separated)
- Viva glam VI lipstick
- espresso colored eyeliner
- Philosophy lipgloss
- Spice lipliner
- tube of Sonia Kushak cream blush in "beach babe"
- NYX shadestick in Yogurt (neutral color)
- CG mascara 
(I know, lots of random makeup but usually I'm running late in the mornings to put it on at home =p)
- pack of Trident gum
- sunglasses
- Samsonite travel umbrella (b/c the sky's been spitting on me today)
- random loose receipts I just shove into my purse b/c I'm lazy like that

LOL and that's only b/c I have my small purse today. It all fits in my Coach signature flap purse in brown with suede trim


----------



## Purity (Feb 22, 2008)

I usually have the following in my bag:


Wallet 
My calendar/note book with a pen 
Umbrella 
medium sized zipper pouch with touch up-makeup (concealer, pressed powder, mirror, lipgloss/stick that I'm wearing that day etc.), contact lens sollution, nail file, headache meds and allergy meds, lip moisturizer, extra conact lenses + contact lens jar, band aids and so on 
Keys 
Mobile phone if I'm wearing a skirt (I usually have it in my pocket) 
Sugar free chewing gum 
Tissues 
Hand & nail cream 
Mini hair spray bottle 
Mobile phone headset (I use my phone as an mp3-player) 
Sun glasses, in the summer 
usb memory stick


----------



## miss_supra (Feb 22, 2008)

I am running really light today.

*MAC l/g underage
*MAC lip conditioner 
*My morning vitamins and minerals
*Return receipt for Macys
*Note from boyfriend about finding no insurance for mom
*Blackberry
*wallet
*nutrimeal for an on-the-go nutritious meal


----------



## caramel_kisses (Feb 22, 2008)

I change my purse depending on my mood, but the contents are usually the same.  

Today I have with me:
Wristlet that I use as a wallet
Checkbook 
Train Schedule
Paper Planner
Small Notebook for random thoughts/lists
Digi Cam
Hello Kitty business card case
Hello Kitty pill box
Random Advil
2oz bottle of BBW splash
Small bottle of Aveeno Skin Relief
Altoids gum
Keys
Ipod Nano
Small Pencil case
Ultra Thin Sharpie (I love these almost as much as Flair pens)
Small Fafi MU bag
...mac lip conditioner tube
...Viva Glam VI SE
...Sugar Trance
...Viva Glam V Lipstick
...Lush American Cream solid perfume

I have a small bag today. Usually I carry:
my work laptop with the cords
My cell charger
Book(s)
Some sort of snack (baggie of homemade trail mix/larabar)
Minute Maid orange juice box (vitamin c and natural sugar)
Tide Pen
Benadryl Pen or Cortisone cream


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't carry a purse (I'm waaaay to butch for that) I carry a backpack. I do have a zillion lipsticks inside though. I also carry two stethoscopes-a master cardiology and a newborn infant size, alcohol wipes, pens, a Bible, tampons, decongestant, keys, ID, sunglasses, pad of paper, blotting paper. In my pocket I always have an ATM and a buspass card. I don't feel natural carrying a purse. I have one little black bag for job interviews and I have actually left it behind before. The interviewer must have thought I was spacy or something. Now that resumes are done over the internet, we don't need to carrry portfolios or attache cases.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 22, 2008)

I usually carry things in my pockets or a small purse.

Wallet
Cell phone
Keys
Blotting paper
Lipstick/gloss/balm
Sunglasses
Those little, travel-sized ibuprofen bottles


----------



## user46 (Feb 23, 2008)

That wuold be my bag that i just bought for myself! i've tried to carry around a small bag, but it's just not happening, lol. And in this bag I carry ...

iPhone
sometimes my iPod
a mini notebook (to write down my work schedule and whatnot)
my juicy wallet (containing credit cards, license, store cards, coupons, change, no cash)
daily planner
birth control
coach wristlet (nothing in it at the moment, usually when i'm at work and i'm just gonna run and get a drink or some food, i put my credit card in it)
a brush
a sephora mirror
mini clearly fafi bag (floss, rosebud salve, chapstick, 3 micro fibre cloths to clean my glasses and iPhone... dunno why i have 3, lol, a couple lip glosses)
and my keys

that's it!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 23, 2008)

- Tic Tacs
- Mobile Phone
- Wallet
- Work/House Keys
- Makeup Bag
- Ipod + Headphones
- Coin Purse
- Tissues
- Bottle of Water


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2008)

On my normal days i carry:
Mobile,
Purse (money, id cards, debit card..)
Ipod nano,
Keys,
Lipgloss,
Gum.

Other days:
Same as above plus little notebook and pen,
camera,
make up bag.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 24, 2008)

since the contents of my purse (and the purse itself...holla at my new juicy baby velour!) have changed dramatically...

black samsung uh740 cellular phone
bath and body works warm vanilla sugar body spray
bath and body works warm vanilla sugar body cream
bath and body works warm vanilla sugar anti-bacterial waterless hand foam
bath and body works enchanted orchid perfume
mac nc25 studio fix powder
mac underage l/g
rimmel purity l/g
burt's bees nectar nude l/g
red baby bic lighter
wallet 
checkbook
homer simpson minty mints
two pens
sharpie permanent marker
spare car/house keys
some spare change
a copper hair clip
sears, starbucks and macys giftcards


----------



## c00ki312 (Feb 25, 2008)

at university (i always carry a hollister tote big enough for my books)

-a4 notepad
-text books
-pencil case
-ipod
-gloves
-fone
-free daily paper
-moisturecover
-eyeliner
-lipgloss
-vaseline
-cream pot
-wallet
-keys

going out (i hate small handbags. makes me squirm!)

-make up bag
-fone
-keys
-gloves
-bottle of drink (my bf gets thirsty all the time!)
-pack of sweets
-ipod
-vaseline
-creampot


----------



## c00ki312 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_WOW! great feedback ladies!! 

Listerine pocket packs?? sounds cool, I dont think we have those in the UK. Id carry them around with me too!_

 
we do have those. its those melt-in-the-mouth strips. i think theyve dscontinued it on the shops coz they were so strong they nearly burnt my tongue off. anyway they werent that popular lol


----------



## lara (Feb 26, 2008)

Why have I not done this? I'm a sucker for pointless memes; this must be rectified!

My daily bag is a black doctors bag, so it holds a lot of junk:
- wallet
- house keys
- keys to my work
- a couple of Kit Lip Sheens
- diary
- A5 sketchpad
- PDA
- mobile phone
- ipod
- at least five pens
- about $250+ in taxi receipts
- ATM statements
- Blot powder compact
- old polaroids
- vintage black Rayban Wayfarers in a beat-up old case
- black fedora that's so old and soft that it can be rolled up into a little ball
- sunscreen
- and currently there's a bag of interstore transfers stashed in there as well. So much easier to transport stock myself than to bother with couriers.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 26, 2008)

Every day I have my purse with me, and because I bus it during the week I also have a back pack...
In my purse (which is a really cute artsy bag):
*A hot-pink freebie mu bag w/ earphone, Philosophy Kiss Me Red Emollient Lip Balm, a microfiber cloth, and whatever l/g I happen to wear during the day.
*My hot-pink wallet with all of my plastic, store cards and check book.
*A variety of Orbit gum...usually Spearmint or the dark blue one (Winter Mint?)
*My iPod Touch (aka: my sanity)
*My LG Venus phone (in none other then pink)
*My keys!

In my backpack (a pink Nike bag) (Do we see a theme with the pink?) 
*Excedrin Migraine, Pseudoepedrine or some other allergy meds, tampons.
*My travel storage style clipboard w/ two notebooks.
*My work ID.
*A nail file.
*Chapstick 100% Naturals.
*A water bottle.
*Colored gel pens by uni-ball, called Signo, best ever!
*My purse when I'm carrying my backpack.
*Sometimes my lunch!


----------



## ChloeisCrazy (Feb 27, 2008)

I usually carry:
- wallet
- ipod
- mirror
- make up bag
- small notebook/pen
- nail file
- lip balm
- gum
- and since it's winter, mittens


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh yay...this list changes often b/c i switch purses a lot! Right now I'm carrying a Katy Van Zeeland bag...of course with crowns on it lol
Inside is:

My Sidekick
2 Ipods (I have a lot of music lol)
Pink Lighter
2 Backup Lighters (b/c ppl always take mine)
Camel No. 9's (the hot pink box lol)
Debit Cards
Cards for Various Stores (Bebe, Sephora Insider, etc.)
Lots of receipts
Pens and Pencils
Highlighter
Olympus Stylus 720 SW
2 Sephora Mirrors
A Crapload of Pennies at the bottom
Coach Keychain (w/ keys lol)
Whatever lipgloss I'm wearing that day
Spare Car Key
Leopard Print Umbrella
Allergy Drops
Re wetting Drops
Tampon
ID, License, and College ID
Wallet
Sunglasses (sometimes more than 1 pair b/c I'm such a Floridian)
Sometimes Sandals (again b/c I'm such a Floridian)   
Hair Ties
Hair Pins
Oil Blotting Sheets

I think thats all...lol


----------



## soulstar (Feb 29, 2008)

looove big bags

Right now I have:
a medium size makeup back with all my goodies
my wallet
old receipts
my camera
my ipod
a comb & a compact brush
keys
a water bottle
fix+
candy
cell phone


----------



## xiahe (Mar 1, 2008)

depends, but usually:

* iPod mini + headphones
* gum [stride spearmint!]
* wallet with debit card, license, $$$, etc
* digital camera
* Nintendo DS lite [lol] in a pink carrying case!
* lip stuff [seperate from my makeup bag] - carmex cherry click stick, VS beauty rush minty lip shine, B&BW C.O. bigelow orange & lime citrus mentha minis, VS beauty rush lipgloss in i want candy, cover girl wetslicks fruit spritzers in watermelon splash
* makeup bag currently with the following:

* birth control
* clean & clear oil blotting sheets
* E.L.F. quad containing satellite dreams, beautiful iris, swish & nocturnelle MAC shadows
* dazzlelight & clue MAC shadows [in their pots]
* maybelline full 'n soft mascara
* rimmel exaggerate eyeliner in black
* L'Oreal infallible concealer [i usually just use this as a base]
* brow & lash comb
* cover girl shimmering sands trio
* 2 m/u brush [a small shadow brush & pencil/crease brush]
* physician's formula concealer twins [green/light]
* clinique acne solutions emergency gel lotion [for crapne spot treatments]
* q-tips
* hair tie

* this gardner's hand therapy honey & shea hand lotion mini i got from B&BW awhile back [i don't think they sell it anymore] but it does a great job at moisturizing my hands especially since it's so cold outside and i keep it with me after my micro labs because wash our hands alot [and hand washing = drying lol]

* sunglasses [sometimes...obviously more so in the summer]
* keys
* sometimes a bottle of vitamin water [usually revive, XXX, or defense]
* a couple of tampons just in case
* phone
* pen & a little notebook for to-do lists, etc
* tissues

yeah, i carry a lot...lol


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here is a pic of my current purse...







Here is the list of stuff I manage to put in there:
Sidekick LX (couldn't live w/o it)
ipod nano + usb cord + outlet adapter
tampons
mints
butterfly knife
wallet
checkbook
business cards
l/g (Nars Turkish Delight, MAC Fashion Pack)
Eyebrow pencil
Lip Conditioner in petting pink
lip brush
some random Estee Lauder l/g my mom gave me
2 orgins lipstick pencils
compact mirror
barbie mini mac makeup bag
studio fix powder
129sh brush
diorshow mascara
lash curler
random receipts/change
the small gold bag that came w/ the last mac holiday collection
pack of Camel No 9
playboy zippo lighter
small case of bobby pins
a few hair ties
my hello kitty pen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sally hansen cuticle oil
solid perfume stick
car keys
that cute pink sephora travel brush set
office keys
employee badge
pink dior e/s l/g palette 


And there is probably more stuff in there w/ a little green troll that calls my purse home (I haven't cleaned it in a long time!!!)


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 2, 2008)

Always:

purse (money, credit/debit cards, store cards, loyalty cards, photo of my partner)
inhalers
tissues
keys
vaseline lip therapy
small mirror
free Barclays pens


Usually:

eyebrow pencil
lipgloss
tampons
paracetamol/ibuprofen
antihistamines
phone + headphones
other makeup stuff -liquid eyeliner, eyeshadow
glasses case
hairpins
scrap paper with random to-do or shopping lists on

Sometimes:

usb stick
mp3 player
camera
sunglasses
diary


----------



## silentkite (Mar 4, 2008)

For anyone on LiveJournal, there is a great community on there called in_my_purse. People post pictures of their purse and pictures of the contents.

What I usually carry:

wallet
house key
mobile phone
sunglasses
iPod

makeup bag containing:
tissues
chapstick
2-3 lipglosses
painkillers
tampons
mini Palmers coco butter
antiseptic cream (I have no idea why)
a tiny comb that came with a My Little Pony happy meal toy (ditto)

another bag containing:
Pink DS lite
2 game cartridges


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Mar 4, 2008)

This is the purse




And this is whats in it...
Of course I have my wallet
Cell phone
keys
gum
bandaids
tampons
a mini m/u bag w/3 lipglosses, Burt's Bees chapstick, Advil, at least 1 l/s and a lipbrush
sunglasses
a pen
a hairtie
blot papers
business cards


----------



## slowhoney (Mar 4, 2008)

In my lovely Kathy Van Zeeland handbag...


Cosmetic bag (what's inside changes daily, based on what I use) 
Smaller roll-on size of my HG perfume 
Cell phone and Bluetooth headset 
Business cards and holder 
Tylenol 
Gum and mints 
Pens 
Notepad 
Wallet 
Bottle of water 
Mini mirror 
Elastics 
Comb/brush 
Metropass 
Hand cream 
Birth control and condoms 
Lipbalm of some sort (e.g. a Tendertone) 
Sunglasses 
Keys


----------



## MissLorsie (Mar 6, 2008)

In my bag at the moment

Car Keys
Wallet
Sunglasses
Sunglasses cleaning kit
Mobile Phone
Diary/Organiser
5 Chupa Chups
Tampons
Sunscreen
MAC Lipgelee
MAC Lipgloss
MAC Lipstick (cant memba their names off the top of my head)
MAC Studio fix powder
TBS Powder brush
Chewing gum
Hair clip
A few payslips
Anti histamine tablets for my allergies
Bottle of water
Remote control for my garage door
Pens
Loose change
Perfume
Roll on deoderant
Tissues LOL clean and used im sure *ewwww*
and lastly my whistle for when im teaching

Seems like a lot but my bag isnt actually that big


----------



## saspearia (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow you all have very tidy bags, mine has all the usual plus lots of receipts! Mostly from the petrol station! I have lots of mint wrappers and loose change jingling about too.
Must clean out my bag now....


----------



## lovekrumpet (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh God. My friend's nicknamed me Mary Poppin's because my purse has a tendency to carry all things. It's bad. >.<  Currently it contains -  Birth control pills (in a case that has been covered with fairy princess glitter stickers)  Cell phone  Wallet  Lippie  Earrings  Necklace  Compact  iPod  Hair Wax >.<  Play-Doh (halloween thing from 2005 I've been too lazy to remove)  Gum About 50 pens  Keys (4 key chains, 4 keys, a bunch of value save cards for different companies, college ID, and "buy 10 get one free" latte card) And I think that's it. =X


----------



## matsubie (Mar 8, 2008)

in my purse i have:

-my wallet (cash, CCs, insurance cards, driver's license, etc)
-2 tampons
-carmex lip balm
-MAC blot powder
-a lipstick and/or lipgloss i'm wearing that day
-nintendo ds
-2 pens
-mini notebook
-car/house keys
-gum
-mints
-advil and tylenol
-crabtree & evelyn rosewater hand therapy
-cell phone
-ipod nano
-water
-medical journal
-that day's new york times
-sunglasses


----------



## persephonewillo (Mar 9, 2008)

-keys
-wallet
-Covergirl pressed powder (so far, the only one that doesn't send my face into fits of pimples)
-MAC's High Top lipstick
-Viva Glam VI lipglass
-Mary Kay lipstick in Raisinberry
-receipt from a quick trip to the grocery store
-receipt from a yarn purchase
-a yarn ball band
-LipSmacker in Skittles Berry Punch
-a folded up (unused!) cloth menstrual pad


----------



## revinn (Mar 12, 2008)

-My wallet
-Mini deodorant
-Hush CCB
-Viva Glam VI SE Lipglass
-HUGE set of keys
-Bonnebell Cotton Candy MegaBalm
-SO much paper: notes, school work, lists..it's a mess
-Gum (that I can't chew)
-Gym membership


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 17, 2008)

AHA i luv looking to see what others carry around with them!

As for myself *lemme see whats in this thing*...
· vanilla perfume
· metropass 
· wallet
· keys
· smokes
· contact solution
· contact case
· makeup bag
· pen
· sudoku
· cell
· ipod
· mirror
· chapstick
· gum
· sunglasses
· comb
WOOOOOO


----------



## Alaana (Mar 19, 2008)

*On school days :*

- Books
- Paper
- Jolly Pencil Pouch (from Nici) 
- Foundation (usually Studio Tech)
- Blot powder
- Gloss of the day
- Deodorant
- Phone
- PRADA Glasses

*Other days :*

- Make-up bag
- Foundation
- Select Sheer pressed
- Face brush
- Eye-khol in Smolder
- Lipgloss and lipstick
- Small pink bag with Aspirin, tampons, Bobby pins…
- Phone
- Deodorant
- Fruit Juice
- Wallet
- Sunglasses

And that’s it.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 22, 2008)

In my purse:

-Wallet! stuffed with cash, coins, receipts, debit card, video rental cards, IDs, library cards, bus tickets and band-aids
-Cell phone
-Prescription Coach sunglasses in their big case along with 3 eyeglass cleaning cloths
-Lens cleaner spray
-Tissues
-iPod Video
-4GB flash drive
-Keys
-Hair elastic
-MAC Viva Glam VI SE Lipglass
-CG Wetslicks fruit spritzers lipgloss (Strawberry splash!)
-Olbas nasal inhaler (for stuffy nose)
-Mirror
-Granola bar
-Gum (usually spearmint Dentyne Ice or Trident White)


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 6, 2009)

What is called a purse in the USA is called a handbag by us Brits.  A purse is what USA folks call a wallet.

Here's what's in my handbag;



Carmex chap stick 
Viva Glam VI lipgloss 
Studio Fix powder foundation 
Several pens including a fountain pen and a Sharpie 
London Transport Oyster card and Atlanta MARTA Breeze card 
Cellphone 
Bluetooth headset for cellphone 
Pair of thermal gloves 
Dihydrocodeine tablets 
Ibuprofen tablets 
House keys 
Car keys 
Purse (wallet) 
Notepad 
Hairbrush 
Several packs of pocket tissues 
Sunglasses in hard case 
4D Cell LED Maglite torch (doesn't usually live in there!) 
Hospital appointment letter 
Lots of receipts 
That's about it today.  The bag is actually a long M·A·C messenger bag so it even zips up with the torch in


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 6, 2009)

this is a good thread!!

in my bag i always have...

keys
plasters
purse
hairbrush
mirror
imodium (irritable bowel)
vaseline
nivea caregloss or mac l/g or l/s
powder
concealor
blot sheets
tissues
mints
chewing gum
mini deo
random reciepts im too lazy to clean out
tampax
ipod

goooosh thats alot!! lol


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Jan 8, 2009)

Surprisingly, I actually don't have thaaat much stuff in my purse...but when I do, it's mainly endless receipts!  However what I do carry all the time:

Cell phone of course!
Purple wallet -purple's my favorite color...and thus this is my fav wallet ever
Pink heart shaped mirror 
Mini travel hair brush
Girly supplies when needed
Sunglasses
Regular glasses
GUM GUM GUM...or breath mints. I'm obsessed with fresh breath for some reason, haha.
Lipgloss lipgloss lipgloss....only makeup item, but always there!  Usually a vickie's secret or b&bw lipgloss...because I'm too much of a sissy to put my mac ones in there for fear of losing them.

That's about it for essentials for me


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 8, 2009)

Heh heh I like this thread.

My bag which I bright to work everyday right now:

- black wallet
- blackberry
- earpiece that plugs into blackberry (not a bluetooth one, I think those look silly) just a plain black small earpiece with a wire attached.
- hand lotion (sample size)
- my makeupbag (3 l/g,3 l/s, mirror, mascara, blistex, l/s brush)
- scrapes of notes and paper
- pass for work, key for file cabinet at work
- my fav Anna Sui hair clip
- sliver cross pen
- 4 maxi pad and 2 tampons (I am paranoid after a bad experience one)
- earrings some where usually
- ipod
- hair band I use when I workout - don't know how that got in there...
- travel sized hairspray
- keys
- travel size advil usually but missing right now
- winter now so no sunglasses during weekdays for me since I never see the sun anyway!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 9, 2009)

Vs Coconut Sugar Body Spray
MAC Morning Glory + Pink Lemonade lipglass
Hair Brush
Miror Compact
Cellphone
Pink ipod
plus 5647474 Store Receipts lol !


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 9, 2009)

2 packs of tissues
3-4 different things of Chapstick
Iced Tea flavored breath mints
MAC Valentine's Lipglee
My cell phone
Pills
Appt card to the dentist
Wallet
Coin purse
Travel size of Lysol
Brush
Perm. marker
Pens
2 checkbooks (mine and husband's)
Mary Kay extra emollient cream in sample size
Spray hand sanitizer
Bandaids
Contact case
Tampons
Hand wipes
Some receipts of course

That's the normal stuff, if I'm travelling I can have more or less.  I just got a bigger purse, which is unfortunate, because it means I'll put more it in!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a problem with big purses... I guess I could probably live out of a smaller purse, but I like knowing that I have EVERYTHING with me. So, currently living in my LV Speedy 35 is:

-GPS
-iPod
-2 sets of earphones (not sure why there are 2...)
-D&G Razr & my Sidekick LX
-prescription eyeglasses & case (Versace)
-sunglasses & case (also Versace)
-change purse that I use like a wallet
-keys
-contact lens case & solution
-extra pair of contacts
-random receipts
-bigger pouch from an Ed Hardy purse with random things (notes, business cards, etc)
-french connection umbrella (SO cute... it says "fcuk rain" all over it)
-deck of cards & case
-LV agenda that I NEVER use (it's going on eBay soon!)
-black pleather change pouch
-viva glam VI SE lipgloss & burts bees chapstick

I think that's it...


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Whooo... Hmm.. Everyday bag:
Wallet
Blackberry/SE s500i
Camera
Pens
Hair tie/Butterfly clip
Sunglasses [when I HAD them!!.. I can't find them anymore.. That makes me sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
Receipts
Too much loose change
MAC Makeup Bag with: 
Whatever lipstick/lipgloss I'm using that day
Translucent powder
Tampons
Pads
Liners
Uhmm.. Protection.. Even though I'm on the Pill
Bayer aspirin
Strepsils or other form of chloraseptic [?]
Mints
Gums
Tissue
Wet Ones/Hand sanitizer
Eye drops for contacts

On school, days:
Same as above
Hoodie
Deck of cards
Granola bar or something of the sort

Little/Clubbing bag:
Money
ID
Blackberry
Camera
Ziplock bag
Tampons if I need them


----------



## User35 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ive got time to kill !

-wallet
-cell phone
-gum
-about 5 lipglasses and 3 lipsticks 
-a bandaid
-inhaler
-sunglasses
-hand cream
-eye drops 
-advil
-keys
-tampon 
-lighter
-grocery list 
-some loose change at the bottom
-a 223 round for some reason ?????
-CA peace officers legal sourcebook <<<~~~ soooo helpful !
-and last but not least my best friends dog tags he had with him in Iraq.I usually wear them in my trauma plate pouch in my ballistic vest when Im at work. For good luck.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_Ive got time to kill !
[snip]

-a 223 round for some reason ?????_

 
More than just time to kill by the sounds of it


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 13, 2009)

I only carry one purse, hate the idea of having to move all of my crap out of this purse into this one on a regular basis. 

What I have now in it: 
My sidekick lx with its case.
pink headphones for my phone so I can listen to music.
My D&G eyeglasses case with wiping cloth that I never use.

My oversized zebra print wallet with cash (not alot haha),change, receipts, coupons, macy's charge card statement, prescriptions/doctor referrals, vision prescription, insurance card, blockbusters membership card, those membership cards that stores give out for free, macy's charge card, state ID, and a best buy gift card with like 50 cents on it haha as a joke from my dad.

Keys.

A small black see through bag with a GWP clinique eyeshadow and blush palette(for if i go out and need to have some bit of makeup on. I dont like carrying my MAC around with me.), prestige black retractable eyeliner, blot paper, mini clinique lipgloss, blistex lip stuff with the ball thingy, hello kitty lipgloss, sample of fresh lotus eye gel, origins lotion and body spray.

pack of tissues.
2 containers of one time use eyedrops.
3 bandaids.
a pedometer.
a pen and marker.
hand sanitizer.
moist towelettes.
tampons.
a pill box with vit. c and calcium.
deodorant (admit it you've ran out of the house before and forgot to put your deodorant on and ended up regretting it later on the day!)
a sample vial of Paris Hilton's CanCan perfume.
some letters and stuff that belong to my dad that he had asked me to hold onto for him.
spare pair of clean dry socks (can't stand getting my socks wet when it rains or snows real bad).

I think thats about it!

But these things I do plan on getting and keeping in my purse haha:

One of those neosporin spray things where you can keep on your keychain.
Alcohol wipes.
Winter gloves.
Eyelash curler.
Mascara.
some kind of hair product.
hair brush.
those to go packaged pantiliners.
ibuprofen.
allergy meds.
compact with translucent powder.

And anything more I think i'll have like a 100lb bag to tote around everywhere with me lol.


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 13, 2009)

Wallet
Keys
Cell Phone
Digital Camera
Aleve
Floss
Chapstick
Lipgloss
Hand Lotion
Two Pen
Gloves (it's been cold here!)


----------



## SuSana (Jan 13, 2009)

Ever since I got a bigger purse, so many more things have found their way inside of it.

-wallet
-inhaler
-cell phone
-ipod
-house keys
-2 DVD's I borrowed from my co-worker
-paycheck
-Christmas lists??  (In the trash they go)
-gc's for starbucks & the grocery store
-glasses
-receipts
-digi cam
-gum
-headband
-business card case
-2 pens
-book
-ikea catalog

Here is where it gets embarassing. I have a habit of throwing my lip stuff in my purse but forgetting to take it out, so I have...
-1 lipgelee
-2 l/s
-2 d/g
-4 l/g
-1 l/l

And that doesn't include what's in my little makeup bag!  Inside it has:
-studio fix powder
-duwop reverse lipliner
-lingering brow pencil (idk why)
-megarich piggie sample (again idk why)
-honey bare tendertone
-3 pearlglides
-1 l/l
-6 l/s
-7 l/g
-1 d/g

Wow that is sad lol.  Time to purge some lip products!!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jan 15, 2009)

heh. I have a huge purse. Although I collect bags just like makeup and shoes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I'm carrying a patent leather coach bag:











the inside:






List of ingredients 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wallet
lately my passport (international travel and moving pains) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bag of Makeup - I usually change out my eye shadows daily
MAC strobe lip conditioner
Dior Lipgloss in #257
Estee Lauder in Evelyn Hot Pink
Monogram MAC lipglass in Distinguished 
Monogram MAC lipstick in Marque
MAC Dazzlelash Mascara
MAC eyeliner in Orpheus
compact mirror from Paris
tweezers
Tooth Whitening Stick - White Ice 
Purse size Viva La Juicy 
Visine for dry eyes
lotion
Keys
Gloves
Dolce & Gabbana Sunglasses (or whatever pair I change them out with...)
Gum
bag for tampons
birth control
migraine meds
allergy meds
hand sanitizer
toothbrush
toothpaste
pen
pencil
mobile phone
mints
notebook
camera
and 
camera charger


----------



## User35 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_More than just time to kill by the sounds of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol I had a AR-15 class recently ...it must have snuck its way in there...idk


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 18, 2009)

Uhmm ! lol 

School Days, I have a Jansport backpack <3

1. Keys
2. Wallet (ID, Bills, Cards, Change, Pictures, Schedule)
3. Binder or Notebook
4. Pencil case (Pens, White out, Highlighters)
5. Make-up bag (Lipgloss,Lipstick,Mirror,Comb,Kabuki Brush,Mascara,Eyeliner&Skinfinish/Natural)
6. Cellphone
7. MP3 Player+earphones
8. Pads/Tampons
9. Perfume
10. Scrunchie (if it's not on my hair yet lol)
11. Gum
12. Gloves
13. Scarf

Work Days : ( BabyPhat bag or my GUESS bag..they're big bags

1. All of the above MINUS the pencil case + notebook/binder
2. Pens
3. Company's swipe card
4. Agenda


Weekends !! <3 My LV <3 or Guess =]

1. Make-up bag (Mascara CG Lash Blast, Eyeliner Bootblack + Smolder, Kabuki Brush, Mineralize Skinfinish/Natural in Medium Plus, Concealer NW30, a MAC quad [usually well-plumed], Hue lipstick, Nymphette lipgloss)
2. Pens
3. Wallet (ID, Cards, Bills, Pictures, Schedule)
4. Keys
5. Cellphone
6. Pads/Tampons
7. Condoms (Depending on my mood lol)
8. Gum
9. Gloves


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't carry much these days:

Sunglasses,
Make up bag (lipstick, lipgloss, tendertone and blot powder).
Walett
Mobile.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 19, 2009)

My bag is very heavy because I bring too many things.

Wallet
Mobile phone
Makeup bag, consisting of comb, mirror and lippies
Keys for home and office
Plasters
Tissue
iPod
Water bottle
Medicine
Biscuits
Pen
Umbrella when it is going to rain
Pads when it is the time of the month

I wish I could carry perfume in my bag too but it is heavy enough!


----------



## Lapis (Jun 21, 2009)

cell
purse it's huge
my coupon book (went to the supermarket)
makeup bag-blot papers/blot powder/lipstick/lip gloss
gum and snacks for the kiddy
keys
whatever the little one gave me to hold, lol

I downsized to a smaller bag today and HATE it, I usually have much more


----------



## juicygirl (Jun 21, 2009)

*here's currently what's in my chanel tote bag which i love to death! who could not love the hot pink inside with the black on the outside?! :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:

-iphone
-wallet
-von zippers dharma
-makeup bag
-victoria's secret vanilla lace body mist
-kiehl's hand lotion
-pepper spray
-swiss army knife
-canon sd750 camera
-vitamins
-zebra print nail file <3*


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

cute/fun thread.  i wish it was still active and there were more pics.


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

oh i should totally do this!


----------

